# Ayuda con el lm1496



## flofin (Feb 12, 2015)

Hola, soy estudiante de electrónica, y recién estoy comenzado, me gustaria hacer un circuito en proteus(8) usando un lm1496, no se si me podrían ayudar con un pequeño y sencillo ejemplo y explicándome el funcionamiento de este,se los agradezco mucho


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 12, 2015)

Para ejemplos tenés los del datasheet, en especial el ultimo.
Para entender el funcionamiento: https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=modulador+balanceado


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 12, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro flofin mucho  enbuera jo no entiendo nada de nada sobre simuladores virtuales (proteus , MultiSim , etc....) te puedo esplicar un poco sobre ese conponente  porque el es un viejo y arquiconocido CI analogico que hace función de mixer balanceado (mesclador ) de dos sinales analogicos AC o mismo de  RF (A y B) , en su salida tenemos en lo dominio de la frequenzia y amplitud   simultaneamente:  la somatoria (A+B) , la subtración (A-B) y tanbien los dos sinales A y B pero eses haora estan  bien atenuados (rejaçados).
Ese Ci es mucho enpleado en mescladores de frequenzia (up o donw converter) , moduladores de AM y SSB ,  demoduladores de AM , SSB y incluso FM  por quadratura(RF desplazada en 90 grados )o mismo detetor de  fase.
 Dudas adicionales , pregunte es un plaser platicarmos sobre ese tema 
!Fuerte abrazo y buenos estudios !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 13, 2015)

Buenos días.

Sería interesante que nos digas qué pretendes hacer con el LM1496, te podríamos ayudar 

El LM1496 (National Semiconductor) o MC1496 (Motorola), es un Circuito Integrado de los denominaos "Lineales"

Es un Balanced Modulator-Demodulator, principalmente se utiliza como mezclador de  señales Analógicas.

Era muy utilizado, en Receptores, para demodular las señales de AM, y BLU (Banda Lateral Única), en Transmisión se utilizaba para generar las señales de AM y BLU .

Una utilidad, para lo que es muy adecuado, es para generar la señal MPX en la Transmisión de FM estereofónica.

Hace años, en España fue muy utilizado para regenerar el audio de Canal+ (emisora de TV que emitía en codificado) 

Su funcionamiento, para un principiante, quizás sea un tanto complejo, te recomiendo que lo busques en Google.

Sal U2


----------



## crimson (Feb 13, 2015)

También se usa en audio como "Frequency Shifter", (desplazador de frecuencia). En los primeros tiempos del audio, se desplazaba todo el programa +5Hz para evitar los acoples:
http://www.dragonflyalley.com/constructionJHFS1A.htm





Saludos C


----------



## miguelus (Feb 13, 2015)

Buenas noches.

En España, hasta mediados de los años 80, la Policía, cuando tenía que notificar algo "confidencial" por la emisora, la central decía... Atención todas las  unidades, pasen a "Punto Rojo"...

Punto Rojo era un sistema de Secrafonía que consistía en invertir la banda de audio, esto hacía ininteligible las conversaciones.

Pero todos los que nos dedicábamos a la escucha solíamos tener un aparatito con el que recuperábamos el audio, este aparatito estaba diseñado en torno a un MC1496.

Hoy en día, no es posible escuchar este tipo de conversaciones ya que trabajan en un sistema digital, el TetraPol. 

Sal U2


----------



## J2C (Feb 13, 2015)

.

 

En la década del 80 fue muy usado en Argentina en los Canales Telefónicos FDM, había radicadas 4 empresas internacionales proveedoras de la Empresa Nacional de Telecomunicaciones.


Se usaban 4 de ellos por cada canal multiplex con una primera pre-modulación de 48 KHz que era pasada por Filtros Mecánicos para eliminar la banda indeseada, luego se le realizaba otra modulación para colocarlo en la banda de 60 a 108 KHz que era procesada en la próxima etapa. Eran utilizados en sistemas de 960 canales a 1800 Canales por Radio Enlaces Analógicos y de 960 a 2700 canales por sistemas de Cable Coaxial.



El desempeño de los mismos era MUY BUENO ya que los ajustes de la señal de salida se hacían a ±0,25 dB; la eliminación de portadoras superior a los 50 dB !!!!.





Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Un lindo trabajo el de realizar la puesta en marcha in situ con la aceptación del final del trabajo por los Inspectores del Cliente. Me permitió conocer muchísimo de mi país a un costo de $0.00 y obteniendo un muy buen salario/sueldo  !!!!.


----------

